
My tablet has stickers - mooreds
https://medium.com/learning-by-shipping/my-tablet-has-stickers-8f7ab9022ebd
======
Piskvorrr
Very thoughtful and interesting read. One thing I don't get is "Different apps
is like having two devices/second screen." \- so this is revolutionary again,
after 30+ years of widespread multitasking GUI, because omg tablets? A weird
and jarring note - the equivalent of alt+tabbing on a tablet still feels as
clumsy as it ever did on desktop; especially now that screens are large enough
to support multiple apps.

------
rhinoceraptor
I like my iPad Pro as a toy, but tablets are not 'real' computers. You can't
program it, with itself.

And I think it's sad that many kids will first be exposed to computing with
devices that do not support programming. It's frustrating that people just
gloss over that fact. I think it's important for that to be there, if only for
a small minority of people to discover.

